# top moulding for a half wall



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Are you talking about a "cap" on a knee wall?

The cap is the piece on top of the short wall between the columns:

Before:










During (pic taken from other side of kneewall):










After (changed out to a stain-grade cap):



















For this type of application, we usually route an edge (ogee profile on this one...not that you can see it) on both sides of the cap, with a piece of trim underneath (upside down base-cap in this case), not to be confused with the piece of existing (white) chair rail a couple of inches underneath.

If this isn't what you're talking about, ya got any pics/drawings?

J


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought i attached one, but it didnt come through. Ya same idea, I don't have a routing kit. I thought they just had pre finished ones. Guess not and i have to pick up a routing kit


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Big box stores may sell something like what you're looking for, I've just never looked. 

But it's always nice to have an excuse to buy a new tool...if you do much woodworking/carpentry at all, a router is great to have (and some bits of course). :yes:


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

I will check some more stores, I just wish i had the right words to describe to the person what i'm looking for


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

show 'em a picture :yes: ...and what size wall (w/sheetrock)...normally 4 1/2" width for a 2x4 wall, 6 1/2" for 2x6 wall...if they're rocked on both sides with 1/2" material.

Don't forget that you'll want some over-hang on each side, even if you're not going to install any moulding directly under the cap.


----------

